# Thomas Cartwright



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2006)

Thomas Cartwright, English Puritan, was born in 1535 and died on December 27, 1603. He is considered by many to the "father of English Presbyterianism." He sought reforms in church and state, and had a hand in the Millenary Petition of 1603, the Lambeth Articles and other such contributions to the early Puritan movement. He also taught William Ames and others who strived for reformation in the King James era and beyond.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2006)

Theodore Beza on Thomas Cartwright: "˜Here is now with us your countryman, Thomas Cartwright, than whom, I think the sun doth not see a more learned man´.

Thomas Cartwright, the Father of Puritanism by Alan Clifford


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 31, 2006)

Thomas Cartwright's Letter to Arthur Hildersham concerning Directions in the Study of Divinity


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 1, 2006)

The liturgy of Thomas Cartwright may be found in Daniel Neal, _The History of the Puritans_, Vol. III, Appendix No. IV. It is very much agreeable to the Westminster Directory of Publick Worship.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

Benjamin Brook, _Memoir of the Life and Writings of Thomas Cartwright, B.D.; the Distinguished Puritan Reformer_ (1845)


----------



## crhoades (Jan 4, 2007)

_Thomas Cartwright and Elizabethan Puritanism - 1535-1603_ - A.F. Pearson

Saw this the other day @ Archives Bookshop in Pasadena, CA. Probably the coolest bookstore in the U.S.


----------



## MW (Jan 4, 2007)

Andrew, any possibility of starting a Googlebooks thread under Library and pasting your links there as well? Thanks for all your good research work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

armourbearer said:


> Andrew, any possibility of starting a Googlebooks thread under Library and pasting your links there as well? Thanks for all your good research work.



You're welcome, Pastor Winzer!  Perhaps that would be possible. We shall see.


----------

